# Gentex mirror with maplight installation help



## Jawisa1 (Feb 24, 2006)

Has anyone here installed a Gentex mirror with maplights? I could use a little help understanding how the connection is made with the door switch. Where is this done? Thanks for any assistance you can provide. My mirror is the GENK60.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I can't help you. You're going to need power, right? Would guess you come across the headliner and down the a-pillar somehow- -

Homelink would be a good addtion to this mirror IMHO.


----------



## Jawisa1 (Feb 24, 2006)

The mirror does have the homelink as well as the temp and compass. I have everything connected except the brown wire which is supposed to be connected to the door switch somehow so the map lights can be turned on and off when the doors are opened and closed.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Contact JuniorSS on this forum............he did one in his car.


----------



## the3car (Dec 30, 2005)

Mirror Install 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I installed the Compass/Temperature 50-GENK20 mirror a couple weeks ago. Fairly easy install. Stock mirror has a spring clip that has to be pryed off to remove the mirror. With a small screwdriver pry each side very gingerly since you are prying against the glass. I placed a thin towel b/t screwdriver and glass. I pulled the A pillar molding away from the base of the windshield to the roofline enough to get a metal wire to fish the harness for the mirror. Also removed lower dash trim to expose fuse panel and dash side trim to make it easier to run harness(side trim has 3 screws I believe). I did not need to remove kick panel b/c I ran the temp sender wire through the rubber grommet that the hood release cable goes through(left upper corner under dash). Pull grommet out, run wire through firewall, drill 1/4 hole in rubber grommet and cut slit in the side to slide the wire through. Work grommet back into firewall with both wires inside. It fit perfectly but took a little time to do. Run fish from top of A pillar down under dash. Attach harness and pull up the A pillar. Mount new mirror, connect harness to mirror. Tuck wire gently under headliner(including the plug )and down A pillar. Push A pillar molding back in place and screw side dash molding back on. 
Run wire for temp sensor out of firewall, along fender, up over strut tower(tucks pretty well under lip)down behind coolant reserve> b/t fender and air box> down through existing hole in front of airbox(will need to pull airbox up some to see)>under front bumper and attached to side of rad support(wire tie harness as needed). Looped excess wire next to airbox and tucked out of sight.
Now you are left with ground, postive lead and connector for temp sensor under the dash. Plug in temp sensor to mirror harness, attached ground to existing screw under dash and crimped a narrow spade connector to postive lead. Attached postive lead to acessory connector in fuse panel(wire is self fused). I believe lower left side of fuse panel. Use a test light to probe which one is hot with key on. Wire tie as needed and snap lower panel back in place and thats it.
Mirror is awesome! Well worth the money and effort.

taken from gto4 on ls1gto.


----------

